# how fast do fry grow?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

DO BABY BETTAS GROW FAST? I READ THEY CAN MATURE IN 3 MONTHS.(Sorry for the large print)Can you give it to me in guppy maturing?
they grow very fast, swords grow slowly as do platys.

Also I put my little girl in with a male. He knocked her silly and she was scared of him. A couple of days later i put her in with a different male. She kept going up to him and nudging him , Then she fluttered her front fins and wagged her tail and back end. Is this behavior to attrach the male?
If so it didn't work. She finally got his attention by biting him. Then he got mad and started to attack he. She got scared and jumped out of the container.
Also does a gold female bar up like the red or blue ones?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They can reach adulthood in as little as 3 months. 4-6 is more common.


----------

